#  Der kleine Patient >   Blut/Urin werte >

## sweety80

Hallo,
ich habe schon einmal etwas geschrieben zu meiner Tochter...nun habe ich noch ein anderes Problem dazu was mir Sorgen macht. Kurzversion....Tochter hat seid ca. 7-8 Monaten Blut im Urin(dunklen Urin) Urologe und FA fanden nix :Sad:  Nun habe ich am 26.06.09 Trmin beim Nephrologen.
Leider hat meine Tochter seid ca. 5 Tage immer wieder mal ein klein *Fleckchen*
Blut auf dem Toilettenpapier....
Leider mache ich mir nun richtig GROßE SORGEN ob es von den Nieren kommen kann :Huh?: ?? :Cry:  
hier die letzten Laborbefunde....kann mit denen leider nich viel anfangen. BSG 22/mm n.W.
Leukozyten 3,700    Hb 13,7     Thrombozyten 119,000 
CRP 3,55 mg/dl     Quick 64%   PTT 43 sek 
Urinstatus: Erythrozyten ++++
                Plattenepithellen ++
                dysmporphe Erythrozyten 20-25%  
Kann mir bitte jemand was zu diesen Werten sagen :Huh?: ?? :Peinlichkeit:  
Danke schonmal im vorraus für Antwort :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Simone79

Hallo, 
das du dir große Sorgen um deine Tochter machst ist doch wohl verständlich!!
Ich versuche dir mal etwas zu den Laborwerten zu sagen: BSG: Blutsenkung ist leicht erhöht (bis 50mm) dass kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.
Blutarmut, erhöhte Blutfette, kurz zurückliegende Operationen, bestimmte bakterielle Infektionen, Tumorerkrankungen
(50-100mm) u.a. Nephrotisches Syndrom, chr. Niereninsuffizienz
Leukozyten weiß ich nicht, kommt wohl auch auf das Alter an? Der CRP-Spiegel reagiert auf Entzündungen infektiöser und nichtinfektiöser Art, und zwar schneller und deutlicher als die der anderen genannten Parameter. Deswegen gehört das CRP auch zu den so genannten Akute-Phase-Proteinen. Das sind Blutstoffe, deren Konzentration im Rahmen entzündlicher Erkrankungen ansteigt. 
Der ist wohl bei deiner Tochter auch erhöht!! Der Quickwert ist wohl normal!
Urin: die Erythrozyten ist wohl Blut im Urin,
Thrombozyten sind glaube ich etwas erniedrigt.
      Plattenepithelien stammen bei der Frau aus der           Vagina, der Vulva und dem distalen Drittel der Urethra.  Sie sind diagnostisch bedeutungslos, sind jedoch ein nützlicher           Indikator für eine ungenügende Entnahmetechnik bei der Urinsammlung.  
 dysmorphe Erythrozyten findet man vorwiegend bei Erkrankungen der Nieren. 
Ich bin kein Arzt, kenne mich nur etwas aus!!
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen?
LG Mone

----------


## sweety80

Hallo,
das Alter meiner Tochter ist 13.
Eine Operation hatte sie auch das ist aber im Anfang Dezember 08 gewesen*grübel* deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegen sollte.
Habe ja wie oben schon gesagt einen Termin bei Nephrologen dauert aber noch ne Woche...
Gestern Abend kam meine Tochter zu mir und hat geweint weil Sie Angst hat das es doch was ernstes ist weil Sie minimale Blutfleckchen auf dem Toilettenpapier hat. 
Ich danke Dir erstmal für Deine Antwort.
Lg

----------


## Simone79

Hallo,
die Operation ist ja schon etwas länger her! Ich drücke euch ganz doll beide Daumen das es nichts schlimmes ist! 
LG Mone

----------


## sweety80

Danke schön :Smiley:  Ich geb dann bescheid

----------


## Justitia

Hallo sweety, 
bin auch kein Arzt, interessiere mich aber schon für Laborparameter. 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei Deiner Tochter die Werte, die mit der Blutgerinnung zu tun haben alle "aus der Rolle" fallen. 
Die Thrombozytenanzahl ist vermindert. Der Fachbegriff dafür ist Thrombozytopenie.(Kann aber auch sein das man erst ab einer Verminderung von unter 100000 von einer Thrombozytopenie spricht)
Die Thrombozyten (Blutplättchen) sind in der Lage Blutverluste zu stoppen. 
Der Quick Wert (Thromboplastinzeit) ist erniedrigt. Dieser Wert wird z.B. vor Operationen zur Kontrolle der Blutgerinnung eingesetzt. 
Die PTT (partielle Thromboplastinzeit) ist verlängert. Dieser Test überprüft Gerinnungsfaktoren die in der Leber gebildet werden. 
Gleich vorweg, dies muß jetzt alles nichts schlimmes bedeuten. Ein Quick Test kann auch mal bei einem Vitamin K-Mangel zu niedrig sein und verminderte Thrombozytenwerte Können auch bei einem Vitamin-C, Vitamin-B12- oder Folsäuremangel entstehen. 
In ihrer Gesamtkeit und bei einem bestehenden "Blutungsproblem" würde ich aber zumindest einen Zusammenhang nicht ausschließen wollen, und den Nephrologen darauf ansprechen.
Als Vergleich wären ja die Laborergebnisse vor der Blinddarm Op nicht verkehrt. Vielleicht könnten sie zumindest einen Hinweis liefern, ob die Normabweichungen damals schon bestanden haben.
Neigt Deine Tochter zu "blauen Flecken"? Hat sie vielleicht Petechien (ganz kleine punktuelle Blutungen unter der Haut) ? Auch Nasenbluten und Zahnfleischbluten könnten ein Hinweis auf eine Gerinnungsstörung sein. 
Auch meine Daumen sind gedrückt, dass das Ergebnis beim Nephrologen etwas gut Behandelbares ergibt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## sweety80

Hallo Justitia, 
danke erstmal für deine Antwort!!!
Vor der Blinddarm OP war alles in Ordnung. Jedenfals waren die Werte nicht ganz sooo schlimm. Sie hatte davor nur Blut im Urin hatte mir der Arzt im KH gesagt. Vitamin K hatte sie beim Arzt vor 3 Wochen bekommen weil da der Verdacht drauf fiel. 
Zu blauen Flecken  und  irgendwelche Blutungen neigt sie nicht(hat sie nicht).
Mich wurmt es nur das ich noch über ne Woche warten muß bis zum Termin :Sad:  
Lg Mandy

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Sweety,
dass die Wartezeit sehr belastend für euch ist, dafür bedarf es nicht sehr viel Phantasie. Ihr wißt, dass was nicht in Ordnung ist, ihr wißt aber nicht, ob das nun eine ernstere Ursache hat.Eure Angst ist also vollkommen berechtigt und ich finde es auch gut, dass Deine Tochter mit Dir darüber spricht.
Um die Nervenbelastung dieser Wartezeit ein wenig zu mildern fällt mir nur Ablenkung ein. Dies wird sicherlich nicht vollkommen gelingen, aber auch eine zeitweise Ablenkung bringt ja schon etwas Entlastung.Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Deine Tochter spezielle Interessen hat,aber ich würde schauen ob es Möglichkeiten gibt die Aufmerksamkeit vermehrt auf andere Aktivitäten zu richten.
Da die erhobenen Laborparameter darauf hinweisen, dass mit der Blutgerinnung irgendwas nicht so ganz regelgerecht verläuft, möchte ich Dich auf die Möglichkeit einer speziellen Diagnostik hinweisen. Das Stichwort dazu ist Thrombo Trac http://www.maintrac.de/ 
Laß Dich bitte nicht davon irritieren, dass dort immer von Thrombose die Rede ist. Ich habe da mal angerufen und die dort durchgeführte Diagnostik bezieht sich allgemein auf Fragen die Blutgerinnung betreffend. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Kasse die Kosten bei einem "Blutungsproblem" übernimmt.
Ich bin der Auffassung, je besser es gelingt ein Problem einzugrenzen, je gezielter kann dann auch eine mögliche Therapie sein. Vielleicht sprichst Du mal den Arzt darauf an.
Ich hätte noch eine Frage an Dich. Hat Deine Tochter schon ihre Menstruation und in wie weit würdest Du sagen, dass die Anzeichen der Pubertät bei ihr ausgebildet sind?
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Kraft, die nervenzermürbende Wartezeit gut zu überstehen, und ein "harmloses" Ergebnis.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

